# High Flow cat



## Cruze3531 (Oct 4, 2021)

Has anyone found if they make a high flow cat for the 2gen cruzes


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze3531 said:


> Has anyone found if they make a high flow cat for the 2gen cruzes


There are tons of weld in ones



Hi flow cat - Google Search



If you are looking for bolt in, I do not know.


----------

